# Most overrated villager?



## Farobi (Aug 2, 2013)

I see a lot of these people looking for "Villager X" in the Exchange threads. I just see those villagers as creatures i don't want in my town.

Who do you think are overrated? I find Julian overrated but UNICORNS ERMAHGA!


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 2, 2013)

I find Marshal overrated. I know he's cute, but he's not the cutest in my opinion.
Don't hate me! :c


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2013)

bob and whitney


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 2, 2013)

Julian.


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 2, 2013)

Pretty much any popular villager someone wants that they never had in a previous game.


----------



## Boccages (Aug 2, 2013)

Lucky & Coco & Ribbot. Damn ugly villagers.


----------



## fortune (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't like bob >:
alsooo any of the wolves

- - - Post Merge - - -



NouvelleOrange said:


> Lucky & Coco & Ribbot. Damn ugly villagers.



whaaaat, lucky is cute DD:< and not even very popular
I agree with coco and ribbot, though


----------



## Niya (Aug 2, 2013)

There's so many...

Julian, any of the deer, Bob, Marshal, Whitney, Zucker, Marina, and Stitches. Yeah they're all cute, but my gosh.


----------



## Chu (Aug 2, 2013)

poliwag0 said:


> Pretty much any popular villager someone wants that they never had in a previous game.



I don't get it?

I think Bob and Marshal are overrated. Then again, most people who like them its because they had them in previous games and even though I have every Animal Crossing, I look forward to new villagers and hardly get attached.


----------



## Zerokii (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't get the love for Julian when Colton is much cuter.


----------



## latenightcctv (Aug 2, 2013)

The Octopi without a doubt.


----------



## fortune (Aug 2, 2013)

Chu said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> I think Bob and Marshal are overrated. Then again, most people who like them its because they had them in previous games and even though I have every Animal Crossing, I look forward to new villagers and hardly get attached.



Marshal wasn't even in previous games

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stuffin said:


> The Octopi without a doubt.



omgomgomg I looove them, their little circle things on their face (idk what to call them) and tentacles and uguuu <3


----------



## rivulet (Aug 2, 2013)

maybe bob? trust me, I love him and he's one of my dreamies, but I don't see why he's so popular


----------



## Jay (Aug 2, 2013)

Whitney, Ankha, Stitches, & Tangy


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 2, 2013)

fortune said:


> I don't like bob >:
> alsooo any of the wolves
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Yeah, Lucky is cute!! And he isn't even overrated...


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2013)

did you just
say

uguu


----------



## fortune (Aug 2, 2013)

Zerokii said:


> I don't get the love for Julian when Colton is much cuter.



Ikr

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> did you just
> say
> 
> uguu



yeah


----------



## Zerokii (Aug 2, 2013)

Chu said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> I think Bob and Marshal are overrated. Then again, most people who like them its because they had them in previous games and even though I have every Animal Crossing, I look forward to new villagers and hardly get attached.



But... Marshal wasn't in.. previous games. D: To be honest, I think a lot of people just like him for his sloppy set.

Bob, I had in my first AC. Had no clue he was so popular, but don't really care to have him again. I've actually had a lot of wolves in my games. Fang, Cheif, and god, Wolfgang, I've had him like three times, once in Wild World, twice in City Folk. He appeared in my campsite, and I probably would have had him in New Leaf... as trading fodder. XD They're nice but I don't really want them again.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 2, 2013)

Wish said:


> did you just
> say
> 
> uguu



kyaaaa


----------



## Violit (Aug 2, 2013)

Zucker.

I think I've stepped in things that look better than Zucker.


----------



## Chu (Aug 2, 2013)

fortune said:


> Marshal wasn't even in previous games



Oh I should clarify, I mean I know people in general like villagers because of previous games. I should've made them separate sentences.


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2013)

Violit said:


> Zucker.
> 
> I think I've stepped in things that look better than Zucker.



i am sorry but have you even eaten takoyaki


----------



## Violit (Aug 2, 2013)

Wish said:


> i am sorry but have you even eaten takoyaki



it's gross :c


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2013)

Violit said:


> it's gross :c


whAT I AM SO DONE IT'S MY FAVORITE FOOD


----------



## Zerigan (Aug 2, 2013)

The wolves. Man I hated Colton too. Drove him out as soon as he arrived. Never got the fuss for him and Julian.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 2, 2013)

I made Takoyaki with Sausage instead of octopus meat once...so yummy!! >.< <3 anyways... Bob is over-rated :/ he is one of my dream townies but that is only because I've only every had him once throughout all of the animal crossing games :/ and the fact that he is a cat...I love cats


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 2, 2013)

Whitney, Rosie, Tangy and Julian especially. at first I thought he was cute, but then I met him in a Dream Village and jeez.. Open your eyes man. His face is permanently in sleep-mode. It bothers me. .-.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 2, 2013)

Marshal, I guess.


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2013)

0wls said:


> Whitney, Rosie, Tangy and Julian especially. at first I thought he was cute, but then I met him in a Dream Village and jeez.. Open your eyes man. His face is permanently in sleep-mode. It bothers me. .-.



omg


----------



## Cardboardo (Aug 2, 2013)

Marshal, Tangy...

And maybe Stitches.


----------



## sproutrabbit (Aug 2, 2013)

I...I kind of dislike Tangy.

Doesn't her face kind of have like.. . little holes in it.........


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 2, 2013)

Animal Crossing hipster-ism. I never thought I'd see the day.  That said, pretty much every "kawaii" villager, ever. Plus Tangy- I had her in my WW, and couldn't stand her.


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 2, 2013)

sproutrabbit said:


> I...I kind of dislike Tangy.
> 
> Doesn't her face kind of have like.. . little holes in it.........



Omg yes. ikr. The leaf on her head really bothers me. That's one of the big reasons I dislike Tank so much, cause like. Unnecessary leaves on villagers heads. like. wut.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 2, 2013)

Julian, just why?
and Bob tbh hes generic :l
and Mitzi, i do like her but she is overrated


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 2, 2013)

I dunno what's up with Julian. He was the first one to move into my town and I didn't like him at first, though I love him a lot now. He's a unicorn and he's smug, I think? I don't see why he is so wanted.


----------



## princelio (Aug 2, 2013)

Wolves. Their faces are just so _weird_
except Whitney but then again I love the movie and she's classy


----------



## Puddle (Aug 2, 2013)

Walker and Lobo....

I can already see the hate coming.


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 2, 2013)

@princelio: i completely agree. i forgot to mention wolves. i just don't like them, i guess. not my cup of tea.


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 2, 2013)

Bob...


----------



## Mint (Aug 2, 2013)

Lobo, Tangy, and Bob.
I had Bob in WW and I don't see what all the fuss is about over him.


----------



## Fairydust (Aug 2, 2013)

Zucker. I don't understand why people are crazy over him, he just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh and Beau, i saw him in another town, and much of the other deer are cuter :s


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 2, 2013)

coco... everyone is obsessive over her and I dont know why! I would trade her the second I got her!!


----------



## Mirror (Aug 2, 2013)

I like most of the wolves, but I kind of dislike Lobo because I feel his eyes are too close together. Sorry. 

And then there's Tangy, and I think she's actually kind of ugly... I also agree with Bob, whose not ugly but a bit too generic for the amount of popularity he has.


----------



## Joey (Aug 2, 2013)

Kid Cat. He is way overrated and I find him really ugly. The same with Agent S and Rocket.


----------



## chriss (Aug 2, 2013)

Julian(I just dont get it)
Beau(So boring looking to me, Erik is superior)
Ankha(I like her frown, but I got her as a starter and want her out =x)


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 2, 2013)

Joey said:


> Kid Cat. He is way overrated and I find him really ugly. The same with Agent S and Rocket.



I cant stand them ether!! like what kind of name is Kid cat and Agent S anyway... Not in my top 10


----------



## ChaosKitten (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't find any particular animal overrated, but I find it a bit annoying that so many people want basically the same animals making for some boring dream town visits.


----------



## bobthecat (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmm, people will hate me but Stitches. It's probably because I haven't had him in any of my old ac games so haven't really got to know him


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 2, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> I don't find any particular animal overrated, but I find it a bit annoying that so many people want basically the same animals making for some boring dream town visits.



Agreed, completely.


----------



## Zero Revolution (Aug 2, 2013)

Peanut and Julian are the most overrated characters. I guess Stitches is as well, but he's so cute. :3


----------



## Nooblord (Aug 2, 2013)

Marshal and Stitches.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 2, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> I don't find any particular animal overrated, but I find it a bit annoying that so many people want basically the same animals making for some boring dream town visits.



Personally I don't think the animals are the biggest part of a dream town.. if they put a lot of effort in to make it look nice/interesting, that's what matters xD


----------



## Bouge (Aug 2, 2013)

I know Julian is overrated, but I feel as though I NEED him.

This won't intrigue everyone, but I'm in the Theta Xi Fraternity. Our symbol is the unicorn (well, its severed head) and our colors are azure blue/silver. Our motto is Juncti Juvant.

It's almost as if Julian is the Animal Crossing mascot of my Fraternity :3 so many coincidences.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 2, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> I don't find any particular animal overrated, but I find it a bit annoying that so many people want basically the same animals making for some boring dream town visits.



I was making a dog theme town and this comment isn't stopping me. 

But no, they do not make dream towns boring, they make it interesting since it's a theme.


----------



## fink (Aug 2, 2013)

Thinking something is uncool because everyone else likes it seems really lame to me. Why can't people just like what they like without criticism. And on that note I really hate coco and pietro lol


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't say I think any of them are overrated--people love what they love. However, some of the most popular ones surprise me. A lot of people say they hate clowns, yet Pietro is surprisingly popular. I'm on the lookout for him, too, so I'm one of the people contributing to his popularity. I'm also surprised that Merengue is as popular as she is. I love the food-based villagers, so I think she's great--I'm just surprised so many others think so, too.

The popularity of other villagers doesn't surprise me in the least. I'm not the least bit surprised that Tangy and Julian are as popular as they are. I've had Tangy at one point (I reset that village to start the game over, so I lost her) and she was my favorite of that batch of villagers. Julian I've never encountered (I'd like to), but he's a freakin' unicorn! Of course he's popular.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol xD It's so funny how many people hate Coco

I love her because she's creepy, which I bet everyone hates about her. I love things that other people hate xD I didn't actually expect her to actually be popular, though lol

This makes her even creepier if you read it:
http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/CoCo_Comes_to_Town

And if you've ever heard the music that plays in her house:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLLRM4n1f6U

But despite her creepiness, she's the nicest person ever xD She always acts kind towards you and everyone else

---

But I kinda think the Uchi personality in general is overrated. I don't really see why people like them, they just seem like the female version of cranky. I don't really like crankies, either. I dunno, maybe it's just because my only Uchi villager has been Canberra


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 2, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Lol xD It's so funny how many people hate Coco
> 
> I love her because she's creepy, which I bet everyone hates about her. I love things that other people hate xD I didn't actually expect her to actually be popular, though lol
> 
> ...



AGHHH I just read that and it is beyond creepy.... can that really happen?!?!? was it faked? I kinda want to try it now..... is that awkward? but I don't want to ruin everything I have done!


----------



## Divergent (Aug 2, 2013)

Bob for sure. I just think he looks really ugly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Batofara said:


> Lol xD It's so funny how many people hate Coco
> 
> I love her because she's creepy, which I bet everyone hates about her. I love things that other people hate xD I didn't actually expect her to actually be popular, though lol
> 
> ...



That story is genius!!


----------



## Zerokii (Aug 2, 2013)

link.windwaker said:


> AGHHH I just read that and it is beyond creepy.... can that really happen?!?!? was it faked? I kinda want to try it now..... is that awkward? but I don't want to ruin everything I have done!



It's a creepypasta. They're essentially the campfire stories of the internet. They're horror stories that involve video games and cartoons and the like, and most if not all are made up. XD At least I believe so, because I'm a cynical joykill, but hey, they're fun to read occasionally.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol xD Well, I know you can do it in the original Gamecube game, I remember it happened to me and I was pretty creeped out by it

I dunno if it works with this game, though


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Aug 2, 2013)

Stitches, without a doubt! Marshal probably, too.

And I don't care if Bob is overrated, Bob is the friggin best X3


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 2, 2013)

Muffy.... And.... Pietro....


----------



## Coolio15 (Aug 3, 2013)

Imo, Julian, Chief, Lobo, and Erik are the most overrated
Chief and Lobo are just plain mean, don't get the love for them
Julian is kinda annoying
Erik just looks so plain compared to the other deer.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 3, 2013)

merengue, i don't get the whole love for her  and it seems like everyone started liking her recently. but to each their own i guess~


----------



## bobthecat (Aug 3, 2013)

'Erik just look so plain compared to the other deer'
.......
He's a reindeer, come on now


----------



## Coolio15 (Aug 3, 2013)

bobthecat said:


> 'Erik just look so plain compared to the other deer'
> .......
> He's a reindeer, come on now



I get that, but compared to all the other deer he just doesn't stand out as much, but that's just how I feel


----------



## bobthecat (Aug 3, 2013)

And what the hell Batofara :O ...I'll never look at Coco in the same light after reading that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coolio15 said:


> I get that, but compared to all the other deer he just doesn't stand out as much, but that's just how I feel


Fair enough, I suppose it's because Erik is the only deer I like >.<


----------



## sheepyton (Aug 3, 2013)

Pietro. He's the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 3, 2013)

Marina, Marshal, Beau, Merengue, Julian, etc.

Sure, they are cute or good looking, but so what?


----------



## mooferz (Aug 3, 2013)

Whitney. I mean, I like her, but I don't get what the craze is about her, lol.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 3, 2013)

mooferz said:


> Whitney. I mean, I like her, but I don't get what the craze is about her, lol.



She was in the movie. I think that's all it takes.


----------



## Saphy (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't really like Erik, Bam, Marshal, or any of the hamsters.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 3, 2013)

sheepyton said:


> Pietro. He's the stuff of nightmares.



This


----------



## hanzy (Aug 3, 2013)

Chrissy and Francine. 

I really don't like them! They kind of scare me xD


----------



## kindaichi83 (Aug 3, 2013)

i got Julian and I can't wait for him to move!


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 3, 2013)

Marshal and Julian


----------



## Orieii (Aug 19, 2013)

kindaichi83 said:


> i got Julian and I can't wait for him to move!



Omg! You have Julian! 
I PM'd you <3


I think Stitches is overrated OwO but he is adorable <3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 19, 2013)

Colton, any frog, any deer, any sheep.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty much all the popular ones.

Now, I'll admit, if I got Zucker, he'd be really high-priced should I choose to sell him.

But only because I _can_, because the community made a noodle-pus a must-have for all the rich people. I seriously think he kinda looks like a noodle, with the sauce on his head and his yellow tentacles. XD

Not saying I wouldn't want a noodle-pus. :3

I have Julian, and yeah, I was pretty excited when I got him because he's "rare" by some standards, but that's just because I'd decided beforehand that I liked Julian o3o I wasn't one of those people who stalked Re-Tail for the first entree in a Julian raffle.

I guess, in a way, the rare and popular villagers are good because at one point, you have nothing, and then suddenly Marshal moves in and you're richer than a lot of people because a bunch of people would bid on him. But still... I don't see a whole lot in him.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that, yeah, those popular villagers are pretty overrated, but they kinda make the economy go around, because it sure gets boring beetle hunting for hours when you could just say goodbye to a noodle-pus and get rich on a Friday night when everyone's on.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 19, 2013)

No such thing as overrated villagers for me.  Because that's like objectifying people. XD


----------



## SugarPea (Aug 19, 2013)

ForestRabbit said:


> No such thing as overrated villagers for me.  Because that's like objectifying people. XD



Justin Beiber is overrated. Lol. Anyway Marshal, Luck, and Coco are overrated in my opinion. Honestly Coco scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2013)

Ankha, Bob, and the octopi. I just don't get the appeal.


----------



## Mao (Aug 19, 2013)

Whitney and Ankha


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 19, 2013)

I find Marshal overrated...yes he's cute-ish...but not really xD


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree with SugarPea about Coco. *shiver*

Hmm.. Stitches, Ankha, the wolves, Tangy. Tangy. Tangy. didimentiontangy?


----------



## beebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Marshal. He is cute, and before I joined the forum he probably would have been a dreamy of mine, but I'm just tired of seeing his face now. XD


----------



## Roselia (Aug 19, 2013)

marshal.
i had him in my first town before i reset it(didn't know he was so popular!), and i enjoyed him but he got old for me quickly ><
he's adorable though, so i see why people want him


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

Moon said:


> I agree with SugarPea about Coco. *shiver*
> 
> Hmm.. Stitches, Ankha, the wolves, Tangy. Tangy. Tangy. didimentiontangy?


I agree about Coco... But there was a villager from Animal Forest e+ that looked similar... Nindori


----------



## Filly (Aug 19, 2013)

Marina is kind of cute, but the other octopuses are ugly imo.  Muffy seems fairly popular as well; she was one of my original villagers and I never really liked her much.  And I agree that Julian seems really overrated.  Maybe if he was a white or black unicorn I'd think he was more awesome.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 19, 2013)

stitches, i mean he's cute but really? 30+mil price tag?


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotta be Ankha, Julian, Merengue...

Everyone want the same villagers...


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 19, 2013)

SugarPea said:


> Justin Beiber is overrated. Lol. Anyway Marshal, Luck, and Coco are overrated in my opinion. Honestly Coco scares the crap out of me.



That's different, because we're pretty much pointing to his mediocre skills/ talent. I have no idea how he's really is as a person like most celebrities. 

This thread could have been renamed as "Villagers most people find likable, but I don't." I guess we can conclude that we all just have different tastes for aesthetics in character design and personalities.


----------



## Divergent (Aug 19, 2013)

Jambette


----------



## Umbre (Aug 19, 2013)

Filly said:


> Marina is kind of cute, but the other octopuses are ugly imo.  Muffy seems fairly popular as well; she was one of my original villagers and I never really liked her much.  And I agree that Julian seems really overrated.  Maybe if he was a white or black unicorn I'd think he was more awesome.



I can understand Muffy though; there aren't many uchi villagers and a lot of them are pretty ugly.  She's one of the few cute ones, so people who want one of every personality go for her.  Julian is definitely overrated.  Don't get me wrong, I want him in my town too, but the prices I see him going for! No villager is worth THAT much.


----------



## Absentia (Aug 19, 2013)

Julian.. and Tabby...

Tabby isn't as popular in NL as far as I can see but in WW everyone was crapping their pants over her and I couldn't figure out why, she's so ugly x_x

Julian, I don't even know why he's so "cool"... I guess because he's the only unicorn and pretty "unique" but then again Savannah and Papi are super unique too. Savannah being a Zebra and Papi being an Okappi, but from what I see no one gives half a crap about them?

Its just weird.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 19, 2013)

Pietro


----------



## nickson77 (Aug 19, 2013)

Divergent said:


> Jambette



lol jambette xD


----------



## Pennybird (Aug 20, 2013)

Pietro, I can sort of see why he's popular, but he's not someone I would ever want in my town


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Marshal and Zucker.... Not that appealing but very popular.


----------



## Heir (Aug 20, 2013)

Tangy.

I think she's kind of creepy :l


----------



## Treasu(red) (Aug 20, 2013)

Bob for sure. I don't get it.


----------



## Touko (Aug 20, 2013)

Marshal but I still like him :3


----------



## Plupap (Jun 28, 2015)

Julian honestly looks hideous IMO and I'm not a big fan of Colton but I'd take him over Julian any day. Lolly is soooo boring. I'd take any other cat over her except for maybe Tangy. Also, I have Marshal and he's a bit annoying unlike my previous smug, Keaton. The only reason I adopted Marshal was because of his furniture and that I didn't want an ugly smug to randomly move in like Lionel or Chops.


----------



## The Blood Countess (Jun 28, 2015)

I've never understood what people find so appealing about Marshal. Definitely the most overrated villager in my opinion.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 28, 2015)

Bob


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 28, 2015)

Plupap said:


> Julian honestly looks hideous IMO and I'm not a big fan of Colton but I'd take him over Julian any day. Lolly is soooo boring. I'd take any other cat over her except for maybe Tangy. Also, I have Marshal and he's a bit annoying unlike my previous smug, Keaton. The only reason I adopted Marshal was because of his furniture and that I didn't want an ugly smug to randomly move in like Lionel or Chops.



Why'd you bump this?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 28, 2015)

Beau. Why why WHY is he tier 1????? Marshal is pretty overrated as well.


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Idk marshal is like reaaly overrated. I just can't see him in my town. And I don't really like squirrels.


Oh god i just realized this was a necro thread. *facepalm*


----------



## creamyy (Jun 28, 2015)

Marshal


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

IMO Merengue, Zucker and Ankha because none of them look all that appealing to be honest


----------



## Mick (Jun 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> IMO Merengue, Zucker and Ankha because none of them look all that appealing to be honest



These I agree with.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jun 28, 2015)

Colton.  I thought he was ugly and he overstayed his welcome at my village.


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 28, 2015)

Colton is scary... But so popular.


----------



## Alice (Jun 28, 2015)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Beau. Why why WHY is he tier 1????? Marshal is pretty overrated as well.



Beau's adorable, and I dunno about anyone else but I like lazy villagers.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jun 28, 2015)

I dunno, Lolly never really appealed to me and I guess I just see everyone wanting her, hmm.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 28, 2015)

Julian and Pietro IMO. I don't like either of those 2.


----------



## tumut (Jun 28, 2015)

Quagsire. said:


> Colton is scary... But so popular.


Colton isn't popular at all. He's tier 4.

Stitches' color scheme of bright orange + bright pink+ green is so ugly. Beau is not that cute compared to other lazies. I'd like him better if he had actual antlers and wasn't a bright cheesy orange. Very plain.Chrissy and Francine are downright hideous and bug eyed. I also really don't like Pekoe. Also Deidre and Wolfgang are ugly.


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Julian and Pietro IMO. I don't like either of those 2.



It seems that people either love or hate Pietro. I think Julian is pretty creepy


----------



## ams (Jun 28, 2015)

Of the really popular ones I've had Stitches and Marshal in my town before I joined TBT. I also had Merengue at my campsite. I didn't think any of them were ugly, but I definitely didn't think twice about getting rid of them. New Leaf is my first AC game, and I think at one point I had Fang, Lolly, Stitches and Marshall all in my town. If only I'd known how much I could have sold them for - I just voided Stitches and Marshall XD


----------



## Vanillaton (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't understand the love for stitches...


----------

